# fold and sew or piece cut?



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

a labeling company I'm working with sent me samples of my neck tags in two different cuts piece cut and fold and sew and I'm not sure which direction i should go in since this is the first time which is the better of the two? which of the two makes it easier on the seamstress or whoever you would have do the relabeling? strengths and weakness of the two cuts? etc...


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you asked the labeling company about the differences. You might be able to find some info on label sites.


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

im having the same thing to decide.... i have no idea haha


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

anybody experiences?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Really it's just a matter of preference. Any relabeling company can easily handle either. If the label is loop-folded by the label manufacturer, it's just as easy to sew in as one that is cut.

You just need to decide what works best for you. If you have a loop-folded label, you can have care and content info on the under-side. So then you have your logo and care/content label all on one label.

But, if you are using shirts that has care/content on a separate label, then you don't really need loop-folded labels, and the straight-cut will do fine.

It's up to you.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks I'm using AA shirts and hoodies its been a while so i forgot everything i learned about clothing (entrepreneurship/production side over the last summer) from what i remember i think AA uses two separate piece cut labels so I'll go with the piece cuts


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad I could help.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

I also have another question while I'm on the topic of labels are their any really good relabeling establishments here in the NYC area? obviously their all over the place I have herd and considered a lot of things from the garment district to the local cleaners but are their any places of honorable mention that specialize in this type of thing? I'm really worried about professionalism and want everything to be on point and definitely do not want to let someone take a chance on any garments i give them


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You can check out some of these refinishers:

Refurbishing clothing directory for the apparel and fashion industry

Lots of them do relabeling and there are a couple in your area, I believe. Just call them up or send them an email and ask them if relabeling is one of their services.


----------

